# TTS - S tronic



## Zeno (Jun 19, 2008)

A few months ago I asked a question about S tronic box on the TTS and whether it "hunted" for gears. This was obviously a frequently asked question (judging by some of the responses) nonetheless I got the answer I was looking for and subsequently tested it when it became available in Switzerland. The result.....



















I've had it 3 weeks and already been on a memorable trip to the Dordogne with it. You all know what its like so I wont bore you with details.

I also have another coupé










Looking forward to testing the TTS on this track. I am enjoying both of these cars but the contrast from the linear acceleration of the RX8 is what stands out the most. Different cars but both fun.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Congrats - good choice!

And have fun on the track :wink:


----------



## pride355 (Jun 24, 2008)

I owned an RX-8 for 4 months.
It is a well balanced car; thanks to small front engine which is placed behind the front tires and rear drive chassie with LSD.
Nice interior especially insturment lighting.
BUT the engine has to be revved high and has too little torque.

It doesn't feel like 231 hp car because of the low torque figure and ıt consumes too much fuel for its performance. It averaged worse than my E46 M3 and 911 Carrera S; significantly way slower than both of them.

On the other hand, I drove my friend's TTS which I imported and sold to him, and drove the TTS (also R8) at the Audi Sports Car experince in September, at Lausitz Eurospeedway (just a little south of Berlin, Germany). Because of the high torque figure, less weight and DSG, TTS goes effortlessly. It is like a small but very effective gun.
It ıs a very enjoyable car to drive. Not as much fun as M3 or Carrera S but for the money, it has a very good engine (with a chip it goes as fast as an E46 M3, beutiful interior and handsome looks.

IMO, TTS is a way better car than RX-8 in every category; there is no comparison.

ONUR


----------



## pride355 (Jun 24, 2008)

By the way, the worst thing I dislike about the gearbox, DSG is even in manuel mode, it shifts up when you hit the rev limiter, unlike SMGII, of DKG.

At the race track, if you wait for the final revs to upshift by using the paddle (or the stig) and you are a little late, the gearbox upshifts one gear because you hit the limiter and then you upshift another gear because you already pull the paddle.
This means from 2nd to 4th gear instead of 3rd.

So the best way is to leave alone the paddles, if you are looking for the final second gear change.


----------



## Zeno (Jun 19, 2008)

The RX8 is also a lot cheaper, but like I said its a lot of fun to drive. You wont get any argument from me on fuel consumption its fuel consumption is more like a car of 300+ bhp. But the TTS is a different car, then again it has quattro, mag ride, dsg, cruise control and 272 hp, its more expensive and better built. As for looks thats always down to taste I like both and enjoy driving both, even on long journeys.

You are right about the dsg, I have twice been caught out this way. My intention on a track is to drive it in sport, let the dsg do the upshifts and I will do the down shifts, it will just take a bit of practice. Having said that I only want to drive it at Spa.


----------

